# Delete Viewing History.



## CaColtsFan (Feb 28, 2007)

I searched but could not find an answer.
Is there anyway I can delete my viewing history w/out wiping everything out? I do not want to have to redo my SP and To Do list.


Thanks


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

No!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

TiVo is not a porn-watcher's friend.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

What viewing history? The ToDo List History page? The PPV listing?

You could try more manual or repeating manual recordings. Not sure how they show up in the ToDo History.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

The PPV viewing history SURVIVES!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

If you don't want a viewable history on your DTivo, then don't order with the remote - use the Directv website for your PPV purchases. All you'll see is 'unknown title' and 'purchased' on the purchase screen if you use the Directv website to order your PPV movies.


----------



## CaColtsFan (Feb 28, 2007)

I mean he ToDo List history page.

and no it is NOT for porn


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

CaColtsFan said:


> I mean he ToDo List history page.
> 
> and no it is NOT for porn


Then why does it trouble you?


----------



## phatmatt (Mar 18, 2005)

CaColtsFan said:


> I mean he ToDo List history page.
> 
> and no it is NOT for porn


I've wondered this, too. It's not really bothersome. Just something I'd get rid of if I could.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I've never looked (pay enough $$ already for all the regular movie channels package) but it was my general impression that DirecTv does not have "real" porn... only the semi-edited stuff that would be rated NC-17 at a movie theater


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there's real porn
Channels 593-598 (so I'm told)
/me whistles innocently


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> /me whistles innocently


like this?


----------



## CaColtsFan (Feb 28, 2007)

dtremain said:


> Then why does it trouble you?


who said it troubled me?  

I was wondering if I could delete it since my system is running slow.
I appreciate the time out of your busy day to help me though.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Nothin' wrong with watching a little porn, dude.


----------



## CaColtsFan (Feb 28, 2007)

Fofer said:


> Nothin' wrong with watching a little porn, dude.


 me? Dudette

you are right nothing wrong with porn I used to work in an adult bookshop.

But the again...this ain't about porn.
Man you guys are fixated!

LOL

I just want to clean up the clutter!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

To expand on what OLdDog said. The recording history can not be cleared without also clearing the program settings.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Besides, if you unit is running slow, deleting a few purchases sure won't make any difference. A "Clear and Delete everything" is the best option to clear everything to speed it up.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

PPV history disappears with a new access card. Will set you back $25.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

> I was wondering if I could delete it since my system is running slow.


This has nothing to do with your recording history, BTW.


----------



## CaColtsFan (Feb 28, 2007)

grecorj said:


> PPV history disappears with a new access card. Will set you back $25.
> 
> I'm just sayin'.


I don't order PPV I have it blocked. If it is not causing my system to run slow what could it be?


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Reboot your TiVo (ie, unplug it and then plug it back in).


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

CaColtsFan said:


> who said it troubled me?
> 
> I was wondering if I could delete it since my system is running slow.
> I appreciate the time out of your busy day to help me though.


You answered my question. As others have said, this would not affect the speed of your system.

What software are you running? You can find out by turning on the menu (the Directv button on a "peanut" remote), clicking "setup and messages" and then "system information." If you are not updated to a 6.* software version, your system would run slow.

Otherwise, try re-booting before you go and delete everything.

Give it a few hours after you re-boot to re-index and then see how it is.

p.s. Please take note that you did not tell us that your system was running slowly (apparently the thing that is troubling you) until your response to my posting. If I had realized that you were a woman, I would not have posted as I did, but I meant it to be humorous, not mean spirited.


----------



## CaColtsFan (Feb 28, 2007)

dtremain said:


> You answered my question. As others have said, this would not affect the speed of your system.
> 
> What software are you running? You can find out by turning on the menu (the Directv button on a "peanut" remote), clicking "setup and messages" and then "system information." If you are not updated to a 6.* software version, your system would run slow.
> 
> ...


apologies if I sniped at you...  My HD Tivo reboots periodically and I never notice a difference.
Seems like I have software version 6.3c-01-2-357
The unit is a HR10-250.
again I am sorry if I sniped and I appreciate the help.

It is just a PIA to redo my my SP and I thought if I got rid of the viewing history it might help.
Obviously it won't so anything you guys recopmmend would probably make it better


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>HD Tivo reboots periodically

Many (if not most or even all) DTivo boxes were rebooting CONSTANTLY about the first of the year, due to a change in the guide data

The short-term fix by DirecTv was to go back to the old guide data... but that will someday be changed again... and the NEW software MAY be partly to allow for the new guide data, as well as the change in DST (Daylight Savings Time) dates

Your DTivo box should not be rebooting... unless you have some other problem

The current software for the HR10-250 is 6.3c

There is also a different forum for the HR10-250
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=36

That forum is where you might want to read, to find out if there are issues specific to that model


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

CaColtsFan said:


> apologies if I sniped at you...


No need to apologize. I felt badly that I gave you offense. I only meant to be funny.

I don't know much about the hi-def units, but it shouldn't be re-booting.

The advice to take your post to that forum is good. They'll know more about it.


----------



## CaColtsFan (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone I will check that out.


----------

